# Honda EU7000 as Whole home backup



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2019)

I want to use a Honda EU7000 as a backup generator for our home. I will have a transfer switch or interlock setup on our electrical panel. I would like to provide the panel with 120/240 power. We have two 3 ton air conditioners in the home. I would like to be able to run one of them with most everything else turned off in the event that it was hot and we needed the cooling. I looked at the Honda Manual and it is not really clear about how much power can be transferred via the one connection. Will the unit support 240 volts at up to 30 amps? I read something about needing to balance the output? Help for a new person to generators.
Thanks,


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Looks like the 240V outlet is a 30A breaker. The generator can briefly provide 29A, and can do 23A continuous. 

So if you can start the AC with under 29A, you should presumably be ok. Though re-starting the compressor during use is a tougher test, as that draws more current. 

Just knowing that the AC is on a 30A house breaker doesn't necessarily mean you're ok. A house breaker will likely briefly allow more than the breaker's rating. An inverter generator will be less tolerant however, and may shut off its output if you draw >29 even briefly.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

As I understand it, you can't do it with just the generator, you also need a capacitor startup kit.
A 3 ton Ac unit is going to spike around 12Kw for a few seconds on start up, then settle down to around 3-4Kw when running.

I'm not the final authority on it, but I think you can forget running both 3 ton units at the same time with a EU7000 generator

Just me, but I go with portable and window units during extended power outages because even if you do get the central AC on, you're going to consume a lot more fuel and your generators are only as good as your fuel supply whether gasoline or propane..

A 10,000 BTU window unit needs about 1300Watts to start up and about 600watts running.
A 8,000 BTU window AC needs about 1100Watts to start up and about 500watts running.

That said, there are YouTube videos of people doing it with those generators.

If you manage it, please give us the details of what and how.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Pick your favorite air conditioner and look into one of these.
https://www.microair.net/products/easystart-368-6-ton-soft-start-motor-starter-for-115-and-230v-ac-motors?variant=29181662283

Also, if you don't already have one, buy the Sense monitor for your electric panel. I love this thing. Amazon sells it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2019)

I did in fact order two hard start units for the air conditioning condensers. I don't believe they reduce the amount of current initially, but the length of time. The unit you mentioned looks similar to smart start II which is very close in price. They both appear to reduce the amount of current required. In the end I may need to go with one of these items. I like the Sense unit you recommended. Looks like it is very detailed.
Thanks,
Manny


----------



## Shablagu (Oct 21, 2020)

Sorry to reply to an old thread but did you ever get this set up? I purchased an EU7000 and would like to run central air


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

What size AC unit?


----------



## Shablagu (Oct 21, 2020)

2 and 2.5 tons but would only run one at a time


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I can run my 3.5 ton with a micro air soft start installed. I would suggest the same for you. Also I would isolate the AC and air handler when you wish to run it.


----------



## Shablagu (Oct 21, 2020)

Awesome thanks, sorry for the novice question but what do you mean by isolate? As in run only the AC and air handler and nothing else?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Yeah, that’s the idea. Startup amps will be very high and it’s not worth the chance of damaging other things in the house when the voltage dips. If you can measure the inrush and have an eye on things you can confirm what other circuits can remain live when the ac cycles.

Personally I’m on the look out for a ”cheap“ high hour eu7000 to parallel with during summer months.


----------



## Shablagu (Oct 21, 2020)

Thanks for the info. Out of curiosity are you able to run anything else while your AC unit is running?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Sure, once started the system (air handler and outdoor unit) pulls 17amps @ 240v...4,080 watts. Plenty of head run to add circuits.

I keep and ace of my sleeve as well. It’s not advised to parallel dissimilar inverter generators but my eu2000 ties in nicely and the pair starts the AC system just like grid power while adding head room for the AC when it cycles back on. I tested it this summer and confirmed it works. I would only turn to this if absolutely necessary.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

amen dr!
lol!
click here for the honda eu 7000is pages
and also see the generator connection pages
click here for the generator connection pages
there are links for the easy start unit there as well.
and there are links for tri fuel kits for the eu7000is!
it is a good upgrade for the gen set!
then you at least have a choice of fuels for the next power out event!

for me i went natural gas for my primary fuel.
and gasoline for my second..
and then liquid propane for the third..
if you already have a Large lp tank on site for heating
then lp as primary works!
just plan extra lp delivery's for an event.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

oh yea get the magnetic dip stick and magnetic drain plug for the eu7000is as well!!
they work!!


----------

